# #28 -CLOSED - Felting with gin-red



## Designer1234

*Welcome to this workshop. The workshop site is now open*.

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

*ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1*.
--------------------
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member

#*1*-once you have posted on this topic- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' Or unless your settings are not set up for 
emails of watched topics to be sent to you. In that case, click on my profile at the top of any KP page and change it. 
- 
#*2* PLEASE NOTE: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project* please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher*. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

#*3*- As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once or twice a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

#*4*- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads. We try to make sure that downloads are pfd downloads as the majority can open them.

#*5* If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see

*KNITTING AND CROCHET PATTERNS WITH DESIGNER1234*

#*6*-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

The link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

#*7*-To subscribe to this section - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

*KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234*

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

#*8* -One of us (Managers) will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

*I would like to welcome gin-red to the workshop and we would like to thank her for offering to teach us how to learn to felt*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

here are pictures of the hats that have been designed, knitted and felted by the teacher.-


----------



## Designer1234

*YOU ARE NOW IN THE WORKSHOP*. please read the instructions at the top of this page. sign in "I'm in' so that I can add you to the count- I will then delete your post .


----------



## Designer1234

*There are64 students. I will continue counting*.


----------



## gin-red

*Hi everyone-and welcome to our felting class*.

The suggestions for the eye glass case and or cell phone case can be found on Ravelry. One pattern is "*Felted Eyeglasses/Sunglasses Case" by Darlene R. Joyce*.

*http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-eyeglass-case*

The other is "*Teeny-Tiny Felted Tote" by Sarah Reilly*

*http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teeny-tiny-felted-tote*

. Both are knitted in the round. I prefer circular needles but you surely may use what works best for you.

_The tiny Tote calls for Noro Kureyon yarn but worsted weight will work_.

It is also fine to use needles larger than the patterns suggest but not smaller, larger is better. Happy Knitting everyone!


----------



## gin-red

*P.S. a reminder-super wash wool will not felt -- 100% wool will give you the best results for these projects*.


----------



## Designer1234

*Designer here*

- gin-red asked me to transfer the information which was posted on the thread in main.

*Supplies needed for this workshop*

If you can do the magic loop you will need size 9mm or 13 US - in l00mms length.

Or: 2 16" size 13 US or 9mm circular needles for hat and the mini tote bag.

*you will need the following for the hat - which will be the main project of this workshop -- you will do one of the smaller projects which are mentioned above*.

The hat will have a brim so you will need a pot or a bowl about the size of your head to shape the hat until it dries.gin-red uses a plastic flower pot upside down about the size of her head. This is necessary to shape the hat as it dries after felting.

*Cascade 220 wool for the hat -- 2 skeins l00 gms each (220 yards each- as you will use two strands to knit the hat. that means at least 400 yards of l00% wolld if using another brand. you can alsu use Brown Sheep lambs Pride which felts well. or Galway which is available in bulky weight yarn so 200 yards of it will be sufficient*.

 size 11 or size 13 needles for either of the patterns for the little totes see previous post

The hat is one of about 65 hats designed and made by the teacher

She will teach you the felting method she uses and there is no copyright problem as she is going to give you her own pattern.

*Once you have finished your first little project and you have felted it - she will post the pattern for the brimmed hat. so away we go*!

_Make sure you let her know when you are nearly done knitting your project and she will give you the instructions for felting them_.


----------



## gin-red

Supreya said:


> Hi gin-red, thanks for running this class. Is there some accurate way of defining 'loose' when referring to gauge? Is going up 2 sizes in needles recommended for the yarn I am using going to be loose enough? Thanks


Knitting for felted projects is very forgiving and gauge is not an issue. going up two sizes is fine especially if you tend to knit tightly.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

gin-red said:


> *P.S. a reminder-super wash wool will not felt -- 100% wool will give you the best results for these projects*.


Good morning GIn-Red. I have some Brown Sheep 85%wool and 15% mohair. Will this felt? I do have some 100% wool also but would like to use the Brown Sheep if possible. Either way I am prepared to start. Thanks again for teaching this class. I have never felted (not purposely anyway) so think it is time I learned.

Patsy Ruth


----------



## gin-red

Patsy Ruth said:


> Good morning GIn-Red. I have some Brown Sheep 85%wool and 15% mohair. Will this felt? I do have some 100% wool also but would like to use the Brown Sheep if possible. Either way I am prepared to start. Thanks again for teaching this class. I have never felted (not purposely anyway) so think it is time I learned.
> 
> Patsy Ruth


That is very nice yarn and will felt nicely, too.


----------



## gin-red

janmb wrote: I have never worked on a project like this either - so I am very happy to have you teach this class. I have admired your work many times hoping for a chance to try this. I picked up some 100% wool at Joanne's this week. We will see if the grand children keep me from starting until after the Memorial Day weekend.

*That would be Paton's wool I am guessing. I have felted with that-works fine. Happy to have you aboard. I warn you, this may be addicting*!


----------



## jangmb

Yes, it is Paton's wool. I chose a multicolored striping wool. I am really excited to see it done. I have my Cascade yarn ready to go also!   I was first planning on doing the eyeglass case - but I do not have a felting needle for adding garnishments yet - so will do this first - besides the color changes on the Noro yarn on the pattern caught my eye Thanks again.


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION: HERE ARE DOWNLOADS WHICH GIVE YOU INSTRUCTIONS FOR FELTING.

I AM ATTACHING A WORD AND A PDF SO YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO OPEN ONE OF THEM*


----------



## gin-red

Can you interrupt the cycle so you can check the felting process? If not, small items can be felted by hand in a pot of boiling water using a wooden spoon to agitate the item. I have not done it this way but I have a friend who has. It will take a bit of time. It is hard to predict if 15 minutes is too long. If your water temperature is not extremely hot, you would probably be okay. Felting is not an exact science unfortunately. Let me know what you decide to try. My washer cycle is approximately 12 minutes and for hats, I usually need to run at least part another cycle, sometimes more than that. I am convinced the dye in the yarn makes a difference in the felting time. 
You may be fine with the 15 minute cycle. Good luck!


----------



## Designer1234

I have some l00% alpaca yarn that was a gift. would it felt? it is dyed a rust color, not too much more color than the natural wool. i often wondered whether I could felt it.


----------



## gin-red

It is a natural fiber and will felt. I would watch the felting process very closely-checking perhaps every 4 or 5 minutes.


----------



## Marianne818

gin-red said:


> *P.S. a reminder-super wash wool will not felt -- 100% wool will give you the best results for these projects*.


I have been through my entire stash and I do not have any 100% wool besides the 2 skeins that a friend purchased for me to do the hat in.. bummer.. but on the bright side, now tomorrow I get to yarn shop :lol:   :thumbup: I want to do the eyeglass case but now I will also try the small bag, this should be great fun!


----------



## Designer1234

you are signed in by posting here. to to page one and join in. there is no sign up. please read page one


chickkie said:


> I still can't see where to sign in


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> My bag is done, just need to felt it but want to make the matching eyeglass case before felting. I will post before and after pictures when I am done with the eyeglass case. I am anxious to felt but want to do them together.


I am anxious/ready to start the hat when the pattern is posted.
Thanks Gin-red
Judy


----------



## gin-red

stitchingfree said:


> I'm just joining in. I was gifted yarn for felted socks or mitts, and didn't want to do either, so am looking forward to trying a hat. I think I will use some of my leftovers for the tiny felted tote. How do you know if your pre-felted project will felt to the size you need? That is the scary part for me, knowing how much the item will shrink in size when felted.


The general idea is that it felts about 1/3 of the knitted size. However, felting is a bit of a crap shoot(referring to the dice game.) 
As I mentioned before, it is not a science and I have been able to made some small adjustments after the fact with my hats.


----------



## gin-red

jmai5421 said:


> I am anxious/ready to start the hat when the pattern is posted.
> Thanks Gin-red
> Judy


Way to go! Good job. It is fun to see the results.


----------



## gin-red

P. S. I plan on posting the hat pattern this pm.


----------



## gin-red

gin-red said:


> P. S. I plan on posting the hat pattern this pm.


You could still knit an I-cord, felt it when you felt the hat and sew it on? Just a thought.


----------



## Marianne818

I will be purchasing wool for the eyeglass case and the tiny tote today.. have never felted before.. so this is going to be interesting for sure!!


----------



## jmai5421

gin-red said:


> You could still knit an I-cord, felt it when you felt the hat and sew it on? Just a thought.[/quot
> Never thought of that. I am not thinking ahead. I will do the i-cord handle. I think that will make the tote more useful.


----------



## jmai5421

gin-red said:


> P. S. I plan on posting the hat pattern this pm.


Thanks, I will watch for it. I have wool in my stash left over from a wool sweater I made my daughter in "91. I found it in the cedar chest. I can either make the hat white, light blue or navy blue or maybe all three.


----------



## gin-red

*Important information*A word of note: White does not felt well at all because of the processes used to make it white.

_ Darker colors tend to felt better than lighter and I have felted light blue and light green before-might take a bit longer to felt_.

Another option is to knit in a hat band of contrasting color-I have done that, too.


----------



## Designer1234

*HERE IS THE DOWNLOAD FOR THE HAT PATTERN*

I AM POSTING THE DOCX and the PDF downloads. I will also post the actual pattern here on the workshop. Thanks Ginny


----------



## Designer1234

*Ginnys Felted Hat pattern*

*Materials*

* 400 yards, 100 % worsted wool*

*OR*

(*200 yards of bulky*)

Size 13, 16 circular needle*OR size 13, 40 for Magic Loop

_Loosely cast on 100 stitches and join in the round. Place marker to indicate beginning of round_.

*Knit around until brim measures 5.5 inches*.

Decrease row 1: Knit 3, Knit 2 tog around. 80 sts. remain.

*Begin crown*:

_Continue knitting in the round until a minimum of 8 inches_.

*Decrease round 1*: Knit 8, knit 2 tog. around -72 sts. Remain.

*Rd. 2 and all even rounds*; knit around.

*Rd. 3 * k7, ssk, repeat around. 64 sts. remain.

*Rd 5*: k6, k2tog. repeat around, 56 sts.

*Rd. 7*: k5, ssk, repeat around, 48 sts.

*Rd.9*: k4, k2tog. repeat around, 40 sts.

*NOTE* : Use a second circular needle or DPNs (same size) when stitches no longer stretch around. (_Not necessary if using Magic Loop._)

*Rd 11*: k3, ssk- repeat around, 32 sts.

*Rd.13*: k2, k2tog- repeat around, 24 sts.

*Rd. 15*: k1, ssk- repeat around, 16 sts.

*Rd. 17*: K2 tog. around-8 sts. remain.

 Cut yarn. With tapestry needle, draw yarn through remaining stitches, take to inside and pull up tightly. Weave in ends.


----------



## chickkie

Thanks for the hat pattern. Is this the pattern for the rolled brim hat?


----------



## Earl Girl

I, too, want to thank you in advance for the hat pattern. Just to make sure, this pattern is knitted with two strands of yarn, correct? I have to double check because that is the "creative twist" (aka mistake) I made when making my other piece. I knew I read it somewhere that one of the patterns would be two strands, then went ahead and made my Itty Bitty tote that way too. Darn prednisone plays games with my eyes and my brain!


----------



## gin-red

nsampson said:


> I, too, want to thank you in advance for the hat pattern. Just to make sure, this pattern is knitted with two strands of yarn, correct? I have to double check because that is the "creative twist" (aka mistake) I made when making my other piece. I knew I read it somewhere that one of the patterns would be two strands, then went ahead and made my Itty Bitty tote that way too. Darn prednisone plays games with my eyes and my brain!


Casting on is important-*if you cast on tightly, the brim will have a tight roll. Loosely is better-some roll but IMO looks better*.

Yes, if you have worsted weight yarn, you will be using two strands as one. If bulky yarn, only one strand.


----------



## gin-red

chickkie said:


> Thanks for the hat pattern. *Is this the pattern for the rolled brim hat*?


*Yes, your brim will roll*. In the second photo of the single hat, I have just pulled the front part of the brim into position. That hat also has a rolled brim. You can be creative with how you wear the brim!


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks for the hat pattern. Thanks for the heads up about white and lighter colors. I will use the navy and search to see if I have other colors in dark wool.


----------



## gin-red

You are all welcome ...and I hope you are having as much fun as I am!!


----------



## chickkie

I started with some homespun and realized I didn't have enough yarn so had to take it all out... after I had navajo plied it as well.


----------



## gin-red

Bummer! You need at least 400 yards of worsted weight.


----------



## Designer1234

here are pictures I received from gin-red you can see why the 
flower pot would be so handy. under two dollars at walmart


----------



## Bonnie7591

jmai5421 said:


> I am anxious/ready to start the hat when the pattern is posted.
> Thanks Gin-red
> Judy


So pretty, what yarn did you use?


----------



## gin-red

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty, what yarn did you use?


The felted one is Cascade 220. The unfelted one is a Peruvian Highland Bulky purchased at Elan.com. I've not used that yarn before so I anxious to see how it felts.


----------



## pammie1234

I am so excited to knit the hat! I showed it to my DD, DS, and DM and they all loved it! I have to go get some yarn for the tote tomorrow. I do have 200 yards of bulky 100% wool in purple that I will use for the hat.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

gin-red said:


> You are all welcome ...and I hope you are having as much fun as I am!!


I am definitely having fun. I went to yarn shop after work yesterday and picked up an Addi size 13 40" cable needle and two Ella rae classic 100% wool in a rust color. I think it will make a nice hat. I finished the tiny tote and felted it today. Now I have to do a few rounds on my tree of life baby blanket before I start on the hat. There are too many interesting things going on at the same time. I guess I just want to do it all.

Patsy


----------



## jmai5421

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty, what yarn did you use?


I used Patons Classic Wool. The color is Harvest. it felted nicely. I did about 15 min with jeans and a tennis ball. I am going to make an i-cord handle and felt it with my hat and sew it on. Gin-red's idea. I think that the tote needs a handle for my wrist. Then I will use it to hold a small knitting project that I can take anywhere.

I started my hat in navy blue last night but discovered that I had twisted the yarn when I joined in a circle. That was after knitting an inch or two. I am starting again this morning.


----------



## Vermontknitster

I don't know what pipe needles are either! But my smartphone must be really smart because it changed my words! Sorry for the confusion. I have returned my size 10 needles and picked up size 13. About to start!


----------



## Sockmouth

Gin-red, I have a very small head and hats are always always always too large foe me. Since I have no 13 needles do you think I could get away with using 12's?


----------



## gin-red

Sockmouth said:


> Gin-red, I have a very small head and hats are always always always too large foe me. Since I have no 13 needles do you think I could get away with using 12's?


Absolutely, that won't be a problem. You should be able to felt to your size.


----------



## gin-red

Knitters, I have a problem next week. I need to be out of town for several days to help my brother with my Mom's estate. I will be leaving Wednesday morning and getting home sometime Sunday afternoon. Designer and I talked about closing the workshop next Tuesday. We think we may keep it open and she can help with the pattern. I will be at Mom's farm-no internet connection there. I am trying to think of a way to stay connected with you. I will keep you posted.


----------



## daboukari

Sorry for your loss gin-red. Be safe.


----------



## Vermontknitster

Sorry to hear about your loss. Thanks for all you are doing for us.


----------



## jmai5421

Sorry to hear about your loss. Take care. We can knit and post for you to see when you get back. Thanks for all you are doing for us.
Judy


----------



## gin-red

Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness. Mother's Day was a bit difficult but this, too, shall pass. She left my siblings and me a wonderful heritage which shall live on in all of us.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I am sure any questions can wait until you get back, I don't think anyone should be in a panic for a winter hat right now. So sorry about your mom & your difficult task ahead. Thanks for doing this class for us.


----------



## llscott

I am looking forward to making the hat it is so cute!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

So sorry for your loss gin-red. Like Bonnie 7591 said, the hats can wait until you come back. Take care of yourself. 

God bless you.


----------



## Sockmouth

My teeny tiny bag is knitted and ready to felt tomorrow. So excited to try this. Don't worry about being away this week. We will all have lots to show you and probably ask you when you return. My thoughts will be with you at this difficult time. I hope you will have some quality moments with your brother as you work out the estate questions. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have been knitting on my hat &it seems really huge, the gage I have is 15 rows and 12 stitches =4 X 4inches.
I am curious what others are finding for a gage & if mine is much bigger.
There is no gage listed in the pattern & I have already used 200 yds of yarn & just about 2/3 done.


----------



## Clelita

Sorry for your loss. I can use this week to catch up and be ready to felt when you return. Felting has been very intimidating for me, maybe the fact that you can't just frog? Or maybe the "cooking part"? It would be a shame to cancel this workshop early.


----------



## Supreya

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been knitting on my hat &it seems really huge,
> Mine also....Huge, but when I fold 1/3 away it comes out about right. I have been told that shrinkage is about 30%. I will post tomorrow the pics before I felt.


----------



## J. A.

I'am in.


----------



## mspiggy211

Im in. Thanks for the class


----------



## gin-red

It will be over-sized and it will shrink 30% or more. Length felts more than width, also.


----------



## Sockmouth

So pleased with the way my first felting project turned out. Unfortunately I like the back side better than the front but I had fun doing it and learned a lot in the process. Now to choose the yarn for a hat. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Designer1234

As I have never felted, I am wondering whether the class would want to carry on discussing with each other. If you have any questions that you can think of - just ask them now. That way ginred can give you answers. 

I am open to leaving it open until Ginny comes back, however I have no experience in felting, we can just leave it open and you can work away. If you have felted your small bags you could certainly try felting your hats. It is not a problem here -Possibly Ginny could let you know what problems if any, and what size your knitted hat would be before the felting and what size after the felting so you would be able to have an idea whether you are in the right size area.

I will drop by each day.

I see she has already answered about how much it will shrink -- so lets see what you can do--- you have all the information.


----------



## chickkie

I can help if needed


----------



## Katsch

Sorry for your loss gin red.


----------



## Designer1234

chickkie said:


> I can help if needed


Thanks-Chikkie- that would be helpful. So, everyone, get as much information as you can before Ginny leaves and go for it!

By the way I love the felted bag shown on the previos page. I would think you could use either inside or out for the hat too? Hmmm?


----------



## gin-red

Sockmouth said:


> So pleased with the way my first felting project turned out. Unfortunately I like the back side better than the front but I had fun doing it and learned a lot in the process. Now to choose the yarn for a hat. Can't wait to get started.


That is cool-way to go! 
BTW, Webs has Cascade 220 100% wool on sale. If you like purple, the orchid heather is very pretty-mine came in yesterday. It will make a gorgeous felted hat.


----------



## Sockmouth

gin-red said:


> That is cool-way to go!
> BTW, Webs has Cascade 220 100% wool on sale. If you like purple, the orchid heather is very pretty-mine came in yesterday. It will make a gorgeous felted hat.


Thanks for the kind words and also the reminder about the Cascade 220 sale. I will check it out. Won't get much knitting down this week in any case. Two family birthdays and then a weekend trip. But I definitely want to make a selection so something pretty will be waiting for me when I get home. Hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## gin-red

Back at you! I am overwhelmed with all the kind, considerate words and prayers. I will be leaving Wednesday Morning so will do a last check in before I depart. Thank you all so much for working with us on this. You Rock!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I am trying to post pictures. Hopefully I can get it to work.


----------



## 123wendy

Looks great. I have done felting before and it is lots of fun to see what happens.


----------



## Designer1234

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am trying to post pictures. Hopefully I can get it to work.


WOW! that is amazing. did you have any problems? it sure is a great bag. I am going to try one too. good job!


----------



## gin-red

Ditto-that is great. I am smiling at all the successes! Watch out-it can become addicting!


----------



## Sockmouth

Pretty bag Patsy Ruth. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

The only real problem was figuring out how to post the pictures. I have never done that before. My button loop didn't seem to felt much but otherwise ok. It was fun. I have never felted before. Yes, I agree it can become addicting. I used Brown Sheep, Lambs Pride 85% wool and 15% mohair. 

thanks for the nice comments.

Now a few more rows on my Tree of Life baby blanket before tackling the hat.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! that is amazing. did you have any problems? it sure is a great bag. I am going to try one too. good job!


Thanks designer. I think the biggest problem I am having is trying to do all the interesting things happening on KP. I want to do it all. Looks like I may have to retire again so I can have more time to knit.


----------



## Katsch

Love your bag Patsy Ruth. I hope to start mine in the next day or two.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Katsch said:


> Love your bag Patsy Ruth. I hope to start mine in the next day or two.


Thanks Katsch. I am having so much fun here on KP. So many great people. I have always loved to knit but with all the support here by everyone for everyone I seem to be having more fun. It is like a big KAL all the time. I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb

Love your colors, sockmouth. Could you share which yarn you used? I am now Ready to knit my closure on my teeny tiny bag. Being we are out kf town for the three day weekend--i can't print up my pattern. 

Sorry for your loss, ginred. May you and your family many happy memories sorting things and wkrking through her things.


----------



## Supreya

Ok here are the bag and the hat to be. Felting hopefully this afternoon.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Supreya said:


> Ok here are the bag and the hat to be. Felting hopefully this afternoon.


I love your bag. It looks great with the handle. I think I will have to make a handle and felt it for my bag. I should have done it before but maybe felt it when I do the hat.

I can't wait to see your hat after it is felted. I haven't started my hat yet. I think I will try to knit it tomorrow.


----------



## jmai5421

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am trying to post pictures. Hopefully I can get it to work.


Love your bag. I like the longer button hole tab. I am going to make i-cord(afterthought) handles so i can use it for small knitting projects. I think the bag will hold a ball of yarn.
Neat bag.


----------



## jmai5421

Supreya said:


> Ok here are the bag and the hat to be. Felting hopefully this afternoon.


Love the bag especially the handle and flap. Will it be big enough for a purse after felting?. I am anxious to see them felted. I have my hat done but waiting on a flower pot to use for drying/blocking. In the meantime I found some bulky wool in greys so am starting another hat. I think that I sense Christmas presents for my sisters.


----------



## jmai5421

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thanks Katsch. I am having so much fun here on KP. So many great people. I have always loved to knit but with all the support here by everyone for everyone I seem to be having more fun. It is like a big KAL all the time. I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too, especially these workshops. I have to thank the managers. I am sure it is a tremendous job.


----------



## jmai5421

Sockmouth said:


> So pleased with the way my first felting project turned out. Unfortunately I like the back side better than the front but I had fun doing it and learned a lot in the process. Now to choose the yarn for a hat. Can't wait to get started.


neat bag. I love the colors.


----------



## gin-red

Supreya said:


> Ok here are the bag and the hat to be. Felting hopefully this afternoon.


Great job! You will be happy with the results . A suggestion to help keep the flap from rolling-perhaps a row of single crochet around the edge? Totally up to you! Nice work!
Ginny

I was thinking the same thing Ginny- I would think that a backward sc or hdc would be great -- it give a nice finish. Can't for the life of me remember the name -- oh- got it - crab stitch! it gives a lovely finish.


----------



## jmai5421

My hat ready for felting. How do you keep it from rolling at the bottom. I am afraid that if I pin it together it will felt closed.


----------



## pammie1234

I would also like a bigger bag, after felting. Do you think it would be possible to enlarge the pattern?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Hello Gin-red. This was a true learning experience. After I do the hat I will make another small bag. I think you are right about adding a crab stitch border on the top of the bag. I kept working with mine while it was drying by smoothing it down. By the time it was dry it was pretty good but still a slight flare at the top. The crochet border would probably take care of this. 

Thank you for bringing this workshop to us. I have learned so much. I don't know if I would have ever tried to felt if not for this workshop. I just never thought about. Now I love it. 

You will be in my thoughts and prayers while you are gone.

Thanks again.


----------



## Supreya

jmai5421
How do you keep it from rolling at the bottom. I am afraid that if I pin it together it will felt closed.[/quote said:


> I folded mine in thirds and pinned the edges together with a stitch holder and left it overnight. It still wants to curl, just not so much as before.
> Got busy withother stuff today...Fingers crossed I can do felting tomorrow. I will be handfelting as I am unsure how to do it in a frontloader.


----------



## Supreya

I took the pin out this morning before I did the photos. Love the blue colour


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jmai5421 said:


> My hat ready for felting. How do you keep it from rolling at the bottom. I am afraid that if I pin it together it will felt closed.


I love your color. My brother bought me a knit suit for my birthday in 1960 about that same color. I loved it. If mine turns out right I think I will make another one and copy your color, it is gorgeous.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Supreya said:


> I took the pin out this morning before I did the photos. Love the blue colour


I think I will make a little bit larger one and do the flap like yours. I love the blues. Mine is pink which has been in my stash for at least 15 years. Great way to use some of the old stash.

I love how you did your flap. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gin-red

pammie1234 said:


> I would also like a bigger bag, after felting. Do you think it would be possible to enlarge the pattern?


The brims do roll-after felting when the hat is still warm and wet, you can modify the roll by doing some stretching on the edge of the brim. This pattern will not give you a flat brim-there is an old pattern that has you knit one row, purl one row on the brim. That gives you a flatter but heavier brim. I will look for it and post the info-not sure if it is still available.
I would think you could enlarge this pattern. There are lots of larger bag patterns available on the net, too.


----------



## gin-red

Another solution to keep the flap from curling is to knit the first 3 or four stitches on each row or do a seed stitch on those first stitches..


----------



## chickkie

a garter stitch brim doesn't roll after it is felted. I have a hat drying right now that is made that way.


----------



## J. A.

Gin, I am late joining the class. I have read through it and want to ask about a my yarn. I have 110 yd, 100 grams, of 100% baby Alpaca by Plymouth Yarn. It says using a US 10.5 needle = 3 sts per inch. Is this enough for the hat?


----------



## gin-red

J. A. said:


> Gin, I am late joining the class. I have read through it and want to ask about a my yarn. I have 110 yd, 100 grams, of 100% baby Alpaca by Plymouth Yarn. It says using a US 19.5 needle = 3 sts per inch. Is this enough for the hat?


Sorry that is not enough. 200 yards of a bulky-
400 yards of knitted worsted.


----------



## gin-red

chickkie said:


> a garter stitch brim doesn't roll after it is felted. I have a hat drying right now that is made that way.


Yep, that works for a flat brim, too. Pretty hat!


----------



## gin-red

What yarn did you use?


----------



## mlw2504

chickkie said:


> a garter stitch brim doesn't roll after it is felted. I have a hat drying right now that is made that way.


Is this the same pattern only with a garter stitch brim? It is lovely!
Mary


----------



## gin-red

ANd I believe that is what I did. Knitting in the round you knit one row, purl one row to get garter stitch. Am I right?


----------



## mlw2504

I have a small head. I have to buy petite size. How would I adjust the pattern for this?

Mary


----------



## chickkie

gin-red said:


> What yarn did you use?


I can't remember, probably lopi or buffalo. I made it a long time ago, and didn't felt it right away.

It is not the same pattern as the workshop, and I only posted it to show the flat brim. And yes, one row knit, one row purl to get the garter stitch effect.


----------



## gin-red

mlw2504 said:


> I have a small head. I have to buy petite size. How would I adjust the pattern for this?
> 
> Mary


WE can adjust your pattern-start by casting on 90 stitches. When you have knitted the 5 inches for the crown, your decrease will be K3, k2 tog around - 72 stitches remaining. I will have to change the decrease for the top of the hat. I will post that this afternoon.


----------



## gin-red

chickkie said:


> I can't remember, probably lopi or buffalo. I made it a long time ago, and didn't felt it right away.
> 
> It is not the same pattern as the workshop, and I only posted it to show the flat brim. And yes, one row knit, one row purl to get the garter stitch effect.


I thought maybe it was Lopi-I like the way that felts.


----------



## gin-red

BTW, I just received an email ad from elan.com. If you click on Clearance Clusters, scroll down to Assorted American Leaflets, Click to open that and then scroll to the bottom, you will find three different larger felted bag patterns. 
Thought some of you might be interested! Happy looking.


----------



## jmai5421

chickkie said:


> a garter stitch brim doesn't roll after it is felted. I have a hat drying right now that is made that way.


Love your hat. I know that mine will roll after it is felted but does it hurt if it rolls before felting? I haven't felted it yet but it is already beginning to roll. I think that you can see it in my picture. The picture of the single hat on page 7


----------



## Vermontknitster

Thank you for al l the help! And the hat from Chickie is great!


----------



## gin-red

We want the brim to roll to some degree with this pattern. Your hat looks great! I think it will felt great, too. Remember, this is not an exact science and anticipating the result is half the fun!


----------



## gin-red

Wanted to let you know that Chickie will be here to answer your questions and concerns while I am away. She is an experienced felter. Thanks, Chickie for filling in. I appreciate you help and input. It is fun working with you!


----------



## chickkie

Thanks Gin-Red. I'm happy to help.


----------



## mlw2504

gin-red said:


> WE can adjust your pattern-start by casting on 90 stitches. When you have knitted the 5 inches for the crown, your decrease will be K3, k2 tog around - 72 stitches remaining. I will have to change the decrease for the top of the hat. I will post that this afternoon.


Thank you so much. I just hated to make the hat and it not fit me. I really appreciate your help with this. I have ordered the yarn and am waiting for it to arrive.

Mary


----------



## gin-red

No problem-that's what I am here for..and I want you to be successful.


----------



## mcg939

[/quote] Got busy withother stuff today...Fingers crossed I can do felting tomorrow. I will be handfelting as I am unsure how to do it in a frontloader.[/quote]

I will also have to hand felt. Where did you find instructions on how to do this? Would appreciate your assistance.
Maria


----------



## chickkie

ok, I have a stupid question... when you say to knit the crown till a minimum of 8 inches do you mean from the beginning or the shaping after the brim?


----------



## gin-red

chickkie said:


> ok, I have a stupid question... when you say to knit the crown till a minimum of 8 inches do you mean from the beginning or the shaping after the brim?


From the decrease after the brim. Not a stupid question. It leads to clarification. Sounds like you are going great guns!


----------



## gin-red

Got busy withother stuff today...Fingers crossed I can do felting tomorrow. I will be handfelting as I am unsure how to do it in a frontloader.[/quote]

I will also have to hand felt. Where did you find instructions on how to do this? Would appreciate your assistance.
Maria[/quote]

There are excellent instructions on About.com, Knitting, felting without a machine. Let me know if you don't find it.


----------



## gin-red

mlw2504 said:


> Thank you so much. I just hated to make the hat and it not fit me. I really appreciate your help with this. I have ordered the yarn and am waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> Mary


Hi again Mary. After you do the decreasing for the brim, you will be working on 72 stitches. After you knit the 8 inches, Skip round one of the decrease for the top: instead begin your decreases with Round 3. 
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## chickkie

gin-red said:


> From the decrease after the brim. Not a stupid question. It leads to clarification. Sounds like you are going great guns!


I wanted to be sure in case I was asked the question. My hat is done and is felting as we speak.


----------



## mlw2504

gin-red said:


> Hi again Mary. After you do the decreasing for the brim, you will be working on 72 stitches. After you knit the 8 inches, Skip round one of the decrease for the top: instead begin your decreases with Round 3.
> I hope that makes sense.


Thanks, yes it makes sense. I am excited about beginning.


----------



## mlw2504

gin-red said:


> Hi again Mary. After you do the decreasing for the brim, you will be working on 72 stitches. After you knit the 8 inches, Skip round one of the decrease for the top: instead begin your decreases with Round 3.
> I hope that makes sense.


Thanks, yes it makes sense. I am excited about beginning.


----------



## jmai5421

My hat is in the wash, hot water with 2 pair jeans and a tennis ball. It has gone through the 12 minute cycle 3 times and still not quite there. I took it out and let the rest finish washing and started over with new hot water. I did have the water level medium and then read where it should be small. That is what I am doing now. I measured across and it is 12" inches which would be approximately 24inches. I would like 22. Do you think that it will felt more if I put it in the dryer. I have a head to put hats on that I was going to use to dry the hat. The head is a little small so thought I would check to make it a little bigger. Will this all work? Or is it all the way felted after three washes? Any suggestions?


----------



## gin-red

jmai5421 said:


> My hat is in the wash, hot water with 2 pair jeans and a tennis ball. It has gone through the 12 minute cycle 3 times and still not quite there. I took it out and let the rest finish washing and started over with new hot water. I did have the water level medium and then read where it should be small. That is what I am doing now. I measured across and it is 12" inches which would be approximately 24inches. I would like 22. Do you think that it will felt more if I put it in the dryer. I have a head to put hats on that I was going to use to dry the hat. The head is a little small so thought I would check to make it a little bigger. Will this all work? Or is it all the way felted after three washes? Any suggestions?


I would give it one more try..watch it closely, though.


----------



## mcg939

gin-red said:


> There are excellent instructions on About.com, Knitting, felting without a machine. Let me know if you don't find it.


Thanks for the site info. It looks easy to do.
Maria


----------



## 123wendy

Last time I felted a hat (6 years ago) it took 4 agitations in the wash. I also use a drop of dish washing liquid to help soften the wool.


----------



## Designer1234

Ginny found this information so I am posting it here for her. I will also post a docx download and a pdf for your use.

*Felting by Hand, From About.com Knitting*

Fill your receptacle of choice with enough hot water to comfortably cover your soon-to-be-felted item as you swish it around, but not so much that you'll splash the whole room with water.

Add a few drops of dishwashing liquid (not laundry soap) to help open up the fibers and make your piece more receptive to felting.

Use your hand or a stick,( I suggest a wooden spoon,) to swish the piece around in the water. You can use your knuckles for added oomph, and rub the piece along the bottom of the sink or receptacle to get a little more agitation action.

Wearing rubber gloves not only protects your hands while you do this, it can also add an extra bit of roughness if you have gloves with slightly textured palms.

Remember that every yarn, even different colors of the same yarn, can felt differently and to have patience if your yarn isn't felting immediately.

One of the hardest parts of felting is knowing when to quit. The answer is really a personal choice. Things can be felted gently, so that the stitch definition has just started to go but the piece looks solid, or they can be felted quite harshly, where all semblance of individual stitches is completely gone.
Naturally it takes much longer to completely erase the individual stitches when you're felting by hand, so you might decide you don't want to take the felting as far as you might if you were felting by machine.

One great thing about felting by hand is it is very easy to check your work so you can stop exactly when you want. Felting by hand is also a great choice when you're trying to get to a specific dimension.

*HERE ARE DOWNLOADS FOR HAND FELTING INFORMATION*


----------



## Supreya

Thank you for the info about hand felting....Was going to go looking , but here it is in front of me. Awesome Thank you


----------



## jmai5421

123wendy said:


> Last time I felted a hat (6 years ago) it took 4 agitations in the wash. I also use a drop of dish washing liquid to help soften the wool.


I will try again with some dishwashing liquid. Thanks


----------



## Naneast

Here is my hat before and after felting. Using Cascade 220 paints yarn, red cedar colorway,450 yards.


----------



## Katsch

Naneast, your hat looks great. Love the color.


----------



## Designer1234

Naneast said:


> Here is my hat before and after felting. Using Cascade 220 paints yarn, red cedar colorway,450 yards.


WOW! Beautiful, Naneast!


----------



## jangmb

Naneast said:


> Here is my hat before and after felting. Using Cascade 220 paints yarn, red cedar colorway,450 yards.


Congrats on a totally beautiful hat!!!! Yours turned out wonderful - the colors are awesome.


----------



## gin-red

Very cool-good job. What color for the next one? This is only the beginning, Right. Kidding aside, I hope you are happy with it. 
Ginny


----------



## chickkie

naneast - lovely hat.


----------



## Supreya

Naneast that is just beautiful.


----------



## Naneast

Thank you, Ladies for your lovely compliments. Thanks, Ginny and Shirley for a great workshop.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Naneast said:


> Here is my hat before and after felting. Using Cascade 220 paints yarn, red cedar colorway,450 yards.


I love it. Felting totally changes the look of the colorway. It is beautiful.


----------



## Vermontknitster

Lovely hat! Can't wait to get my yarn!


----------



## 123wendy

Knitting done now tomorrow felting we will go


----------



## jmai5421

gin-red said:


> From the decrease after the brim. Not a stupid question. It leads to clarification. Sounds like you are going great guns!


That is what I did wrong for the first one. I measured 8 inches from the beginning. I am reading this as 5.5" decrease and then 8" from the decrease for a total of 13"? I am working on my second hat and am at that part. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jmai5421

Naneast said:


> Here is my hat before and after felting. Using Cascade 220 paints yarn, red cedar colorway,450 yards.


I love your hat Naneast. Just beautiful. Thanks for posting the before and after. I can see where I read the pattern wrong and didn't knit far enough after the decrease. My first one will be a rain hat with the brim down to make it long enough. My second one will be better.


----------



## Designer1234

chickkie said:


> I can help if needed


Chickkie - do you know what size flower pot would be the right one for a hat. when you are buying it would you just find one that fits on your head or should it be a bit smaller? I am buying my wool today and the flower pot. I don't really have anything at home that will be a good shape. Designer


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Chickkie - do you know what size flower pot would be the right one for a hat. when you are buying it would you just find one that fits on your head or should it be a bit smaller? I am buying my wool today and the flower pot. I don't really have anything at home that will be a good shape. Designer


Looking foreward to this answer about the flower pot. I still have to get one. I do have a head from a beauty supply store. It was only $3 but would like a flower pot closer to my measurements. The head is a little smaller that my head.


----------



## gin-red

The flower pots that I use are a little bigger at the top of the pot,a little bigger than my head, and smaller at the bottom of the pot. They are not the exact size of my head and they seem to work out size wise. I hope that helps. You don't want the hats to fit tightly. It also makes a difference where you want the hats to sit on your head. Some gals like them to come down over the ears, others like them to sit more atop the head. I would opt for a bit larger rather than smaller to be on the safe side.


----------



## gin-red

*Also, I have been able after the fact to stretch a hat that was too tight by getting the hat wet and warm again and stretching over a bit larger vessel and allowing to redry. All is not lost if you felt too long*.


----------



## Designer1234

gin-red said:


> *The flower pots that I use are a little bigger at the top of the pot,a little bigger than my head, and smaller at the bottom of the pot*.
> 
> They are not the exact size of my head and they seem to work out size wise. I hope that helps.
> 
> You don't want the hats to fit tightly. It also makes a difference where you want the hats to sit on your head. Some gals like them to come down over the ears, others like them to sit more atop the head.
> 
> I would opt for a bit larger rather than smaller to be on the safe side.


Thanks for the information Ginny -- I hope you have a safe trip and don't get too tired - Shirley


----------



## chickkie

I don't have a flower pot for mine, but it is a good idea. I use a tupperware bowl and then I have that sitting on a large peanut butter bottle to keep it up off the counter. Sounds real high tech doesn't it.

My hat is drying. It's been raining here so I can't put it outside to dry.

I thought I would show you a picture of my new 'felting' washing machine.


----------



## Naneast

I used this plant pot for blocking.


----------



## gin-red

chickkie said:


> I don't have a flower pot for mine, but it is a good idea. I use a tupperware bowl and then I have that sitting on a large peanut butter bottle to keep it up off the counter. Sounds real high tech doesn't it.
> 
> My hat is drying. It's been raining here so I can't put it outside to dry.
> 
> I thought I would show you a picture of my new 'felting' washing machine.


I am intersted in your machine. Where do buy it and is it expensive? This would work great for me!


----------



## gin-red

Naneast said:


> I used this plant pot for blocking.


You are creative! And it worked!


----------



## chickkie

I found the machine at the thrift store, brand new. I did see similar ones when I did a google search. It says it will do small loads of personal things, for camping, on a boat etc. I love it as I don't have to worry about all the bits of fluff getting into the pump of my regular washing machine, and it has a timer that will run up to 15 minutes. There is no wringer/spinner, but for felting it really isn't necessary. If I am doing something that I want to spin dry, I put it in the regular washer in a spin cycle. 

I am also a crafter and have been making some baby raggedy quilts that required washing to fluff the ragged edges of the flannel, and I can do up to a crib sized quilt in this little machine. That is something you don't want to do in a regular machine, so usually it means a trip to the laundramat.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Naneast Good job . Your hat is a gem

Trisha


----------



## gin-red

chickkie said:


> I found the machine at the thrift store, brand new. I did see similar ones when I did a google search. It says it will do small loads of personal things, for camping, on a boat etc. I love it as I don't have to worry about all the bits of fluff getting into the pump of my regular washing machine, and it has a timer that will run up to 15 minutes. There is no wringer/spinner, but for felting it really isn't necessary. If I am doing something that I want to spin dry, I put it in the regular washer in a spin cycle.
> 
> I am also a crafter and have been making some baby raggedy quilts that required washing to fluff the ragged edges of the flannel, and I can do up to a crib sized quilt in this little machine. That is something you don't want to do in a regular machine, so usually it means a trip to the laundramat.


I will have to Google and see if I can find something similar. concern is also teh fluff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gin-red

Just a heads up-I will be available until tomorrow forenoon for sure. And we may delay leaving a day because of the severe weather predicted to hit Wisconsin tomorrow. I am hoping, hoping, hoping it dissipates before it gets here. 
I will keep you posted -keep knitting those hats.


----------



## Designer1234

*I just found another excellent link for hand felting -- it looks like quite a bit of work, but worth it from the looks of things*.

Check this out:

*http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall07/FEATfeltingoldway.html*


----------



## Designer1234

gin-red said:


> Just a heads up-I will be available until tomorrow forenoon for sure. And we may delay leaving a day because of the severe weather predicted to hit Wisconsin tomorrow. I am hoping, hoping, hoping it dissipates before it gets here.
> I will keep you posted -keep knitting those hats.


sorry for posting that link without checking with you Ginny- I thought you had gone. never check.

A question. how hot does the water in a washing machine have to be. I am in a condo and don't get very hot water. would you recommend I hand felt, or try the washing machine first. it is a top load so that is not a problem. i have my brim just about finished -- using Patons Classic wool worsted - it is pretty bright but I love the combinations of colors in lotus and harvest. I am knitting the harvest right now. This is lots of fun!

Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

gin-red said:


> Just a heads up-I will be available until tomorrow forenoon for sure. And we may delay leaving a day because of the severe weather predicted to hit Wisconsin tomorrow. I am hoping, hoping, hoping it dissipates before it gets here.
> I will keep you posted -keep knitting those hats.


I hope it will dissaipates too. We usually get the weather before you in SE MN or are you in Northern WI? I think that we all have had too much severe weather!


----------



## Supreya

Hey Gin-red, just wanted to say thank you for sharing your knowledge.
Hope the trip goes well.
Stella


----------



## gin-red

Designer1234 said:


> sorry for posting that link without checking with you Ginny- I thought you had gone. never check.
> 
> A question. how hot does the water in a washing machine have to be. I am in a condo and don't get very hot water. would you recommend I hand felt, or try the washing machine first. it is a top load so that is not a problem. i have my brim just about finished -- using Patons Classic wool worsted - it is pretty bright but I love the combinations of colors in lotus and harvest. I am knitting the harvest right now. This is lots of fun!
> 
> Shirley


I think you can use your machine. You may have to run the wash cycle an extra time or two. Lowest water level, a drop or two of dish detergent, restart the wash cycle without spinning the water out until you have the felting you desire., then spin it out. Be sure to enclose your hat in a zippered pillow case or lingerie bag to catch any escaping fibers.


----------



## gin-red

Designer1234 said:


> *I just found another excellent link for hand felting -- it looks like quite a bit of work, but worth it from the looks of things*.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> *http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall07/FEATfeltingoldway.html*


Fun to read-sounds like a lot of work. Maybe someone will give it a try.


----------



## chickkie

Designer1234 said:


> sorry for posting that link without checking with you Ginny- I thought you had gone. never check.
> 
> A question. how hot does the water in a washing machine have to be. I am in a condo and don't get very hot water. would you recommend I hand felt, or try the washing machine first. it is a top load so that is not a problem. i have my brim just about finished -- using Patons Classic wool worsted - it is pretty bright but I love the combinations of colors in lotus and harvest. I am knitting the harvest right now. This is lots of fun!
> 
> Shirley


Just an added thought here... You could always boil a couple of kettles full of water and add it to the water if it isn't hot enough. I sometimes to that as we don't have our hot water set up too hot.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Sockmouth said:


> Gin-red, I have a very small head and hats are always always always too large foe me. Since I have no 13 needles do you think I could get away with using 12's?


I have a small head also and bought size #13 needles, but I was wondering about the height of the hat. I know this is a silly question, but is it going to come down too far on my head? I have a hat form that I bought several years ago for shaping hats, but does the top of the hat need to be shaped on a flat form such as the bottom of the flower pot? Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234

Jmai5421 -- Judy -just go to the following link (main section) for information as to the shrug - re your question on the daily digest regarding the new shrug class. The teacher answers everything there.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173241-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

I have been working on a hat for me. It is going to be bright. It seems large but then it loses 30% so I am hoping I can felt it so that it fits. hope to felt tomorrow. here is a picture. I think it will make a pretty hat with my camel colored coat. we will see.


----------



## gin-red

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on a hat for me. It is going to be bright. It seems large but then it loses 30% so I am hoping I can felt it so that it fits. hope to felt tomorrow. here is a picture. I think it will make a pretty hat with my camel colored coat. we will see.


Looks quite right. Should be a gorgeous hat.
This is my last note until Sunday night or Monday morning probably. Direct questions to Shirley or Chickke. Happy Knitting
Ginny


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on a hat for me. It is going to be bright. It seems large but then it loses 30% so I am hoping I can felt it so that it fits. hope to felt tomorrow. here is a picture. I think it will make a pretty hat with my camel colored coat. we will see.


Love the colors. That will look really nice with your carmel coat. I finished a grey one from yarn in stash. I might have enough for a matching purse. Then I will have to make some bright colored flowers. It is pretty dull. I will post pictures after felting. On my first one I read the pattern wrong so it is not like it is supposed to be but savageable. It will be my rain hat at the cabin. I will post that one too, just in case anyone else wants to make the same mistake. LOL!


----------



## NellieKnitter

Count me in please.


----------



## Designer1234

NellieKnitter said:


> Count me in please.


Read the workshop from page one - all the information is there. Start on page one, If you have a question, still ask it as Chickkie will be happy to help you. welcome to the workshop.


----------



## chickkie

NellieKnitter said:


> Count me in please.


Welcome!


----------



## missylam

Just found the KAL count me in, I will have to catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've been reading along and did try it out--so I think you should count me in now! After I felted it (and the fabric looks nice), it's still too big. Will washing it again shrink it even more, or should I just find someone with a big head to take it and redo with a smaller stitch count? 

I know the teacher's away, but I thought I'd go ahead and put it out there. I'll also get some pictures in the next day or two.


----------



## chickkie

Sorlenna said:


> I've been reading along and did try it out--so I think you should count me in now! After I felted it (and the fabric looks nice), it's still too big. Will washing it again shrink it even more, or should I just find someone with a big head to take it and redo with a smaller stitch count?
> 
> I know the teacher's away, but I thought I'd go ahead and put it out there. I'll also get some pictures in the next day or two.


You can try refelting it and see what happens. Just watch it carefully.


----------



## Sorlenna

chickkie said:


> You can try refelting it and see what happens. Just watch it carefully.


Thanks--will do, though my real fear is that it won't shrink any more. The fabric seems pretty tight, but I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks--will do, though my real fear is that it won't shrink any more. The fabric seems pretty tight, but I'll let you know how it goes!


Mine felted beautifully, but too large by about one size. I am going to try it again one more time in the machine and see if that helps I think it will. Amazing how much it loses size. lots of fun!


----------



## Designer1234

here is my hat! I love it. next one I am going to knit 3 less rows so it isn't quite as tall. I have a small face so it doesn't need to be so deep. I do like the brim though . yea!!


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> I've been reading along and did try it out--so I think you should count me in now! After I felted it (and the fabric looks nice), it's still too big. Will washing it again shrink it even more, or should I just find someone with a big head to take it and redo with a smaller stitch count?
> 
> I know the teacher's away, but I thought I'd go ahead and put it out there. I'll also get some pictures in the next day or two.


Mine was way too big and I didn't think it would felt any more but it did - in fact it was a wee bit tight so watch it . That last one really grabbed it. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## chickkie

My hat is a bit too tall too, but I don't want to felt it again as it is small enough around. I used some homespun that I had no idea what it was or how much it would shrink. The before photo shows how big it was


----------



## chickkie

Designer1234. Great hat, I love the way the colors turned out.


Thanks chickkie:


I was quite concerned because it was so bright but i am really happy with the way it turned out. 

I will reduce the number of rows so that it is only 6.5 or 7 inches above the brim. - I have a small face and it is a bit tall for me- I am very very pleased though.


----------



## Naneast

Shirley, your hat is beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> here is my hat! I love it. next one I am going to knit 3 less rows so it isn't quite as tall. I have a small face so it doesn't need to be so deep. I do like the brim though . yea!!


I love your hat, too. I will post mine(both of them) when it gets light out. I am working on my third one and plan to make it a few rows shorter. The circumfrence fits perfectly but would like to try one a little shorter. I need help to liven it up a little.

P.S. I did my teeny tote and eyeglass case in the same yarn same color as your hat Shirley. Love the colors


----------



## jmai5421

chickkie said:


> My hat is a bit too tall too, but I don't want to felt it again as it is small enough around. I used some homespun that I had no idea what it was or how much it would shrink. The before photo shows how big it was


Love your hat too Chickkie. It looks like the lighter color felted nicely.


----------



## jmai5421

No sun today just grey overcast sky. These are the pictures without sun. The first is my mistake or misread the pattern blue hat that I will use for a rain hat and the second is my grey felted hat. I need to add trim to brighten it up.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> I've been reading along and did try it out--so I think you should count me in now! After I felted it (and the fabric looks nice), it's still too big. Will washing it again shrink it even more, or should I just find someone with a big head to take it and redo with a smaller stitch count?
> 
> I know the teacher's away, but I thought I'd go ahead and put it out there. I'll also get some pictures in the next day or two.


I loved my hat but it was just too big. I was concerned about washing it again as everyone said to be very careful.

I did wash it again - (put a tennis ball and a pair of jeans in with the hat on each of the washes) I only needed to wash it for half the cycle or it would have felted too much. So I would go for it but check it fairly soon after you start agitating it. I took it into the kitchen and rinsed it well to check the size. it was exactly right for my head. good luck! Designer


----------



## Naneast

Chickkie and Judy, Your hats are lovely! Great job. I'll shape my next one like yours, Chickkie.


----------



## pammie1234

chickkie said:


> Designer1234. Great hat, I love the way the colors turned out.
> 
> Thanks chickkie:
> 
> I was quite concerned because it was so bright but i am really happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> I will reduce the number of rows so that it is only 6.5 or 7 inches above the brim. - I have a small face and it is a bit tall for me- I am very very pleased though.


I also have a small head, so I appreciate the notes about shortening the rows above the brim. I'm going to do that as well!


----------



## Sockmouth

Me too. But I'm rethinking whether I will make one. Not much call for wool hats in the Carolina's. thinking more along the lines of slippers.


----------



## chickkie

Sockmouth said:


> Me too. But I'm rethinking whether I will make one. Not much call for wool hats in the Carolina's. thinking more along the lines of slippers.


There are lots of patterns for slippers or bags. Those are also good projects. I wonder if we should do a KAL for that..


----------



## donna47304

chickkie said:


> There are lots of patterns for slippers or bags. Those are also good projects. I wonder if we should do a KAL for that..


I'm in the same boat; absolutely love the hats you guys have made but know I'd never wear one that I made. I just don't wear hats, even in winter.

However, felted slippers have alsways fascinated me, but I've never attempted them. If there were a KAL for those, I'd join in.


----------



## jmai5421

donna47304 said:


> I'm in the same boat; absolutely love the hats you guys have made but know I'd never wear one that I made. I just don't wear hats, even in winter.
> 
> However, felted slippers have alsways fascinated me, but I've never attempted them. If there were a KAL for those, I'd join in.


I would love to join in on any felted item. I think that it is so much fun to see how everything turns out.


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF FELTED WORKSHOP PROJECTS IS IN THE FOLLOWING

LINK* * http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173918-1.html*

I put Naneasts hat before and after, and the pink bag before and after as well as mine in.

Please put your own projects in as that way your name will be with them.


----------



## Supreya

What amazing results everyone is having. Lovely hats.
Thought I would post about the hand felting. Very physical work. I found that it took lots of agitation and water changes. In the end I just stirred it a few times with the plunger, and juggled it around each time i changed the water. but was not making much progress.Left it to sit in very hot water overnight. This morning I discarded the plunger and used my hands. Almost instant results. The bag has felted nicely, and I was able to stop it before it shrank too much. The hat is still felting. Pictures to come later today

Designer here -I started hand felting but it was so slow - so I went to my washing machine - the water wasn't terribly hot but after 4 sessions it was felted to my size.


----------



## ggclaudia

All these hats are so gorgeous. Haven't had time to start mine but I do have the yarn. Using Cascade 220 in a Dark Teal color. My problem is the felting. My washer is not connected to a hot water source so I guess I will have to do it by hand in a bucket of hot water.


----------



## Lurker 2

ggclaudia said:


> All these hats are so gorgeous. Haven't had time to start mine but I do have the yarn. Using Cascade 220 in a Dark Teal color. My problem is the felting. My washer is not connected to a hot water source so I guess I will have to do it by hand in a bucket of hot water.


I have not done much felting, but we used hand hot water, a bit of soap, and rubbing by hand to achieve the 'felt'. Admittedly we were working on the flat- but it might be of some assistance for you!


----------



## Sorlenna

ggclaudia said:


> All these hats are so gorgeous. Haven't had time to start mine but I do have the yarn. Using Cascade 220 in a Dark Teal color. My problem is the felting. My washer is not connected to a hot water source so I guess I will have to do it by hand in a bucket of hot water.


Why not heat the water on the stove and then put it in the washer for agitation? That's what I'd do--let the washer do the agitating. I took mine to the laundromat since I don't have a washer.


----------



## jmai5421

ggclaudia said:


> All these hats are so gorgeous. Haven't had time to start mine but I do have the yarn. Using Cascade 220 in a Dark Teal color. My problem is the felting. My washer is not connected to a hot water source so I guess I will have to do it by hand in a bucket of hot water.


If you have a wash machine could you add pans, buckets of hot water that you have heated on the stove. I have don that because our hot water is not all that hot.


----------



## msgran

Haven't been able to start my hat yet - the LYS is closed temporarily due to illness, however I bought some wool at a fiber festival and have to spin it up in order to knit it. Love all the hats done so far and the directions have been super easy to follow. Looking forward to the spinning, knitting, and felting!


----------



## 123wendy

Had to agitate four time to get the hat small enough for my head. Now it is drying over a folgers container. Picture when dry.


----------



## chickkie

123wendy said:


> Had to agitate four time to get the hat small enough for my head. Now it is drying over a folgers container. Picture when dry.


Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Naneast

My second felted hat. I used the colorway pure wool 100% wool from the ice yarn , the colors are blue, mint green,orange and pink. I made it smaller than the first one , 4" brim and 7" body. A # 13 cir,16" long
needle.


----------



## chickkie

very nice


----------



## Designer1234

Naneast said:


> My second felted hat. I used the colorway pure wool 100% wool from the ice yarn , the colors are blue, mint green,orange and pink. I made it smaller than the first one , 4" brim and 7" body. A # 13 cir,16" long
> needle.


Love it, Nan! I wish I had taken a picture of one of mine before- amazing how some hot water changes things.


----------



## Designer1234

I finished my second one - with a rounder shorter crown. I like it but I think I still like the first one better. what do you guys think?

they will go with my new winter coat. This is still Patons Classic wool -same brand as the first one but different name this one is lotus.


----------



## Helma

Designer1234 said:


> I finished my second one - with a rounder shorter crown. I like it but I think I still like the first one better. what do you guys think?
> 
> they will go with my new winter coat. This is still Patons Classic wool -same brand as the first one but different name this one is lotus.


They are both nice , but I like the first one better on you . Looks very elegant .


----------



## jmai5421

I like both of them Shirley, but maybe the first one a little more.
Naneast I like both of yours too. I am going to try the shorter brim and see what happens. I just finished another navy hat, this time totally following the pattern except did 7.5 inches on the hat. I still have to felt it. I will post when I am done. I am not sure where I got all the navy bulky(5) yarn in navy but this if fun and helps my stash. I also did a bag that I am using as a purse(mine broke so this was an emergency. I also have a pattern for clogs I plan to start today.
Love both your hats designer and naneast.


----------



## jmai5421

Hi Shirley
My hats are posted on page 13. How do I get them to the parade?
I will post my latest one on the parade as soon as I get it felted.


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF FELTED WORKSHOP PROJECTS IS IN THE FOLLOWING LINK*

* http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173918-1.html*


----------



## Naneast

I love them both, Shirley. Great job.. Is number three on the way?


----------



## Helma

I have two balls ( 100 g ) of Elena Lopi (White Buffalo Mills ) yarn . Would this be OK for a hat and would this be enough ?
It does not give yardage . It is pure virgin wool ,made in Canada.Guage , 7 stitches = 2" on 6mm needles


----------



## shellyute

I'm in.

(first time participating in a workshop, so please let me know if this is the correct way to join)


----------



## chickkie

Helma said:


> I have two balls ( 100 g ) of Elena Lopi (White Buffalo Mills ) yarn . Would this be OK for a hat and would this be enough ?
> It does not give yardage . It is pure virgin wool ,made in Canada.Guage , 7 stitches = 2" on 6mm needles


That yarn felts very well, but the pattern that gin-red gave us uses 400 yards knit double.


----------



## Helma

chickkie said:


> That yarn felts very well, but the pattern that gin-red gave us uses 400 yards knit double.


Thank you for replying so swiftly .
Do you know how many yards are in a ball ? Would I have enough , or should I pick another project ?
I would only use it single ply as it is very bulky .

Edit: found out on Ravelry , it has 109 yards , so , guess I need to look for a different project .Thank you for your reply though.


----------



## planetrosemary

Chickkie if its 7 sts to 2 inch that is bulky weight yarn and I believe 200 yds will be enough. The 400 yds was for worsted weight yarn holding 2 strands together which should equal your bulky weight yarn using 1 strand.


----------



## Helma

planetrosemary said:


> Chickkie if its 7 sts to 2 inch that is bulky weight yarn and I believe 200 yds will be enough. The 400 yds was for worsted weight yarn holding 2 strands together which should equal your bulky weight yarn using 1 strand.


Thank you . I will try it as soon as I finish my wingspan .


----------



## janwalla

I have read all 16 pages and am going to have a go! (better late than never)


----------



## Toby's Mom

If anyone is interested, I found http://www.hatshapers.com/
all shapers are $28.00, plastic and awesome. ALL KINDS OF STYLES! I got tired of trying to find the right vessel to shape a hat, I have a big head and none of the planters were the right size for me, I fell upon these folks. Check it out!
Wicked Mama


----------



## chickkie

Tresperros said:


> Hi, I like the one with the taller top. I am going to knit this pattern, it's free. http://www.knittingfever.com/c/on-line/book/803/?pattern=8076
> I like the one at the top. HOWEVER in the instructions it simply says:
> For BRIM cast on 112 sts and cont in rounds in basic pattern (Stockinette). But it says nothing about how long to go!
> It immediately goes to: For HEAD PIECE work tog every 13th and 14th st 8 times on 17th round=104 sts on 18th round work tog, etc.....
> Can you offer me some input please?
> thank you, Wicked Mama


If you go to the workshop and read the posts, there is a link there for the pattern we are using. It is one designed by gin-red.

When I looked at the pattern you are planning to use, all the directions are there. You just didn't read far enough into the pattern.


----------



## Naneast

My felted hat #3 in black, using pure wool super bulky yarn by Ice Yarn. A #15 circular needle, 16" long. Cast on 80 sts, 5" brim, 7" body.


----------



## Designer1234

Naneast said:


> My felted hat #3 in black, using pure wool super bulky yarn by Ice Yarn. A #15 circular needle, 16" long. Cast on 80 sts, 5" brim, 7" body.


I love them all. I am designing a bag using the leftovers of both my hats to carry with either of my hats. this is lots of fun. My 9 year old grand daughter wants one so I will try to figure out a good one for her.

great job, everyone! Thanks Chickkie for helping us. I will be talking to you later on .


----------



## Toby's Mom

Very nice!! Is the caramel/copper colored hat made with same yarn, needle size and pattern?


----------



## gin-red

I am back from a horrendous four day cleaning out MOm's house-she never threw any thing away. We are not finished but we did accomplish a lot. we have an auction looming late this summer...and it will be a big one!!!.
Enough of that. Your hats and bags are wonderful. The photos are giving me big satisfaction smiles. And isn't it amazing how each turns out a bit differently? That's why I said early on, it is a bit of Crap Shoot( referring a to a game where dice are rolled.) I have not had the high crowns that some of you have. Tha is interesting because felted items usually shrink more in length than width. 
Agaon, great job! Way to go, felters.


----------



## gin-red

Tresperros said:


> Thanks yes, I have copied the pattern you are all working on. The one I am also going to make (http://www.knittingfever.com/c/on-line/book/803/?pattern=8076) confuses me on the following:
> It says, METHOD
> For brim cast on 112 sts and cont in rounds in basic
> pattern. For head piece work tog every 13th and
> 14th st 8 times on 17th round = 104 sts..etc.
> But how many rounds do I knit before I start on HEAD PIECE?
> Do I knit 12 rounds and then on 13th start that part of the pattern? Old brain not cooperating...thanks for any help!
> Wicked Mama


Does this pattern call for two strands of worsted or just one?


----------



## llscott

I' m frustrated. I am trying to felt my hat by hand and am not having very good luck. My hat has felted quite a bit but looks like a floppy plate on my head and can't get it to felt any farther.


----------



## chickkie

Tresperros said:


> Thanks yes, I have copied the pattern you are all working on. The one I am also going to make (http://www.knittingfever.com/c/on-line/book/803/?pattern=8076) confuses me on the following:
> It says, METHOD
> For brim cast on 112 sts and cont in rounds in basic
> pattern. For head piece work tog every 13th and
> 14th st 8 times on 17th round = 104 sts..etc.
> But how many rounds do I knit before I start on HEAD PIECE?
> Do I knit 12 rounds and then on 13th start that part of the pattern? Old brain not cooperating...thanks for any help!
> Wicked Mama


This workshop did not deal with that pattern, and each pattern is slightly different. I looked at that pattern and it is not very clearly written. Maybe you could ask the designer?


----------



## chickkie

gin-red said:


> I am back from a horrendous four day cleaning out MOm's house-she never threw any thing away. We are not finished but we did accomplish a lot. we have an auction looming late this summer...and it will be a big one!!!.
> Enough of that. Your hats and bags are wonderful. The photos are giving me big satisfaction smiles. And isn't it amazing how each turns out a bit differently? That's why I said early on, it is a bit of Crap Shoot( referring a to a game where dice are rolled.) I have not had the high crowns that some of you have. Tha is interesting because felted items usually shrink more in length than width.
> Agaon, great job! Way to go, felters.


Welcome back Ginny! Clearing out a house is never a lot of fun. But you might find some pleasant surprises.


----------



## Toby's Mom

gin-red said:


> Does this pattern call for two strands of worsted or just one?


Gin-red,
It calls for one strand. Do you think that it is missing that piece of information? or do you think they mean to cast on 112 sts, knit for 12 rounds and knit 2 tog on 13th round? and so on....
(Their instructions say: METHOD: For brim cast on 112 sts and cont in rounds in basic pattern. For head piece work tog every 13th and 14th st 8 times on 17th round = 104 sts..etc.)
thanks, Wicked Mama


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here: * I want to personally thank Chickkie for filling in when needed while Ginny was away.

The people who use these workshops are all outstanding. Thanks Chickkie we all appreciate your help*.

Ginny I am glad you are home. Put your feet up and catch your breath.
This is a great class- I have enjoyed making my two hats and am working on a bag using the left over yearn from both bags so I can use with with either hat. lots of fun. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

*Designer here*. *****Wicked Mama =Tresperros****-- please read the workshop information sheet on page one. we ask students to avoid bringing in new patterns or breaking away from the workshop designs. We have found that it causes confusion and is not really fair to those who teach the classes if people go outside to get different patterns etc.

There are thousands of patterns on line, and if the teacher goes to the trouble of designing a pattern for the workshop we don't feel other patterns should be brought into the workshops and the teacher's time be taken up answering questions about a project not included in the workshop.

Thanks, Designer 1234 --

ps. please everyone, read the workshop information sheet at the beginning of this workshop. * Ginny wrote up a pattern especially for us. It is only right that we use it in her workshop.

I am sure you will understand this request*.


----------



## gin-red

Tresperros said:


> Gin-red,
> It calls for one strand. Do you think that it is missing that piece of information? or do you think they mean to cast on 112 sts, knit for 12 rounds and knit 2 tog on 13th round? and so on....
> (Their instructions say: METHOD: For brim cast on 112 sts and cont in rounds in basic pattern. For head piece work tog every 13th and 14th st 8 times on 17th round = 104 sts..etc.)
> thanks, Wicked Mama


Yes that is what I thik. I also have that pattern in my collection..somewhere! Watch more closely when you are ready to felt.


----------



## Designer1234

The great thing about KP members is that they appreciate what we are trying to do here. When I started the workshops I thought about having one or two at the most a month and expected to get maybe l5 - 20 students interested. We now have 2300 KP members subscribed to our workshops and the classes are averaging over 50 students each class. We are holding an average of 4 classes a month and unless we set up some ground rules there is no possible way we could handle it. 

As a result we have worked very hard to make everything easy for the teachers and students and for when the workshop is closed and available to other KP members to read in the future. 

Thanks so much -- We really are trying to do as good a job as we can so that the workshops are easy to follow and the teachers don't have to deal with outside stuff. once again, I thank you for understanding where we are coming from.

None of our teachers have ever taught on line and only a few have taught at all. 

I applaud each of them as well as all our students for making the workshops so successful. Hats off to you all.! Shirley


----------



## gin-red

I want to personally thank Chickkie for being there for all of you. And Designer-your are great! This has been such a positive experience because of you. Thank you. And thanks to all the KPers-I hope this has been a positive expereince for you, too. Isn't felting fun!!!!


----------



## chickkie

It has been a learning experience for me, a very pleasant one! 

I know Designer 1234 must be kept very busy with all the workshops she is coordinating, and from the amount of people interested in these on line classes, it is very popular.

These workshops have to be set up like any regular class. You do the project that is being offered and you read all the information that is supplied..


----------



## Designer1234

I am working away on a bag which incorporates the yarn from both my hats. I will be able to use it with either, next winter. I don't have much more l00% wool and will have to visit the store and see what I want to felt next! 

Thinking about slippers for next winter here in cold Calgary. 

lots of fun!


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I am working away on a bag which incorporates the yarn from both my hats. I will be able to use it with either, next winter. I don't have much more l00% wool and will have to visit the store and see what I want to felt next!
> 
> Thinking about slippers for next winter here in cold Calgary.
> 
> lots of fun!


I am working on arranging a workshop for felted slippers discussions in progress.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm going to try felting my hat one more time (it was a bit too big). I wonder what the cashier thought when I went out this morning to buy a plunger and tennis balls. LOL I'll let you all know how it goes, and hope to post a picture in the parade soon!


----------



## Sockmouth

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on arranging a workshop for felted slippers discussions in progress.


Looking forward to a felted slipper class. I think they will make terrific Christmas projects.

Thanks for all you do for us Designer. These classes are much appreciated my me. Even though I've been knitting off and on for over 40 years, I learn so much from each and every workshop whether I actually create a project or just read along. You're the best!


----------



## annehb

I'm in


----------



## Sorlenna

I posted my before/after photos on the parade. Thank you so very much, gin-red, for doing this workshop! Before this, I'd only felted things by accident. :XD:


----------



## llscott

I think the mistake I made was using 2 strands of yarn. Other felting I have done has been with 2 strands and did not think felting was done with only one strand. My mistake. :-(


----------



## gin-red

Some patterns call fur one strand and more stitches to work. The very first one I made called for one worsted and one sport weight. Lots of variations out there.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try felting my hat one more time (it was a bit too big). I wonder what the cashier thought when I went out this morning to buy a plunger and tennis balls. LOL I'll let you all know how it goes, and hope to post a picture in the parade soon!


Post your pictures here in the workshop too Sorlenna.

thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna

Before and after: I used one strand of Knit Picks Wool of the Andes, bulky (one skein of Navy and one of Chocolate) and a 13 US needle. It was HUGE! Three washings and once through the dryer, it's still a bit big, but I've decided that's okay. Now I want to do more felting!


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:
 

> Before and after: I used one strand of Knit Picks Wool of the Andes, bulky (one skein of Navy and one of Chocolate) and a 13 US needle. It was HUGE! Three washings and once through the dryer, it's still a bit big, but I've decided that's okay. Now I want to do more felting!


It is really fun, isn't it. I have a matching bag nearly finished. not sure how it will look as I just started knitting but hopefully it will be okay. have to figure out the handles, now. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Patsy Ruth said:


> Yes this has definitely been a fun workshop thanks to you, gin-red and chickie. I read all of the posts and have learned so much. My tiny little bag turned out just the way I expected only better. I am still working on my hat and hope to have it felted by the weekend.
> 
> Thank you again for this class. I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Now Shirley if you woould put up some workshops that do NOT interest me I would appreciate it so I can get caught up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, they are great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We have lots more coming up. so you will just have to suffer!


----------



## Designer1234

here is my bag which used the two colors of my hats. I have to decide what to do about handles or straps. 

I think I will felt it and then crochet strap handles -- I am going to do a bit more and then do a crab stitch (crochet) around the edges. I have absolutely no idea how I will finish it but I like the shape. 

I knitted a strip for the bottom, and then knit up each side of the strip for the body part. I am crocheting (sc and half doubles) at the top and will finish it with a crab stitch for the edge. I want to see how that edging felts. will post a picture when it is finished. 

Judy you are so prolific! what workshop number is this one for you? I think you are number one student ! It looks wonky but it really isn't. (I hope). Shirley


----------



## gin-red

jmai5421 said:


> I have done 4 hats that I will post in the parade. They are all Gin-Reds pattern but one was a misread pattern so doesn't have the crown length, two are spot on and the last(red) one is a 4" brim and a 7" crown. I want to put some bling around them but need ideas.
> I love the felting and am now working on felted clogs for our cold winters.
> I will probably do more hats. I love Naneast's black one. All of the hats are neat. Or cool as my daughter would say. She has already picked out one of mine that she would like but wants to see the rest and any more I might make.
> I didn't put mine in the dryer but hand dried it on my head. Are we supposed to put them in the dryer. I would hate to have them felt together(closed).


WoW ! You may have that "addiction" I mentioned before. Great work! Anyway, I do not put hats in the drier but let them dry on the upside down flower pots that I use to help with the shaping. 
I have used a variety of things to dress the hat band area, from braided Yarn, novelty yarns, novelty ribbons, broaches, buttons, beads and I am currently looking for feathers. Hope this gives you some food for thought.


----------



## gin-red

Designer1234 said:


> here is my bag which used the two colors of my hats. I have to decide what to do about handles or straps.
> 
> I think I will felt it and then crochet strap handles -- I am going to do a bit more and then do a crab stitch (crochet) around the edges. I have absolutely no idea how I will finish it but I like the shape.
> 
> I knitted a strip for the bottom, and then knit up each side of the strip for the body part. I am crocheting (sc and half doubles) at the top and will finish it with a crab stitch for the edge. I want to see how that edging felts. will post a picture when it is finished.
> 
> Judy you are so prolific! what workshop number is this one for you? I think you are number one student ! It looks wonky but it really isn't. (I hope). Shirley


 I think you are gong to like it!


----------



## Sorlenna

The only reason that one went into the dryer once was that I was at the laundromat and just threw it in with other things. The next one will be hand felted and dried over the "mold" (a small plastic bucket).

I'm also curious to see whether or not that makes any difference in the results.


----------



## Designer1234

here is my bag, before and after. I am quite happy with it. I put a tennis ball in the pillow cases, with the bag, tied the ends of the pillowcase, and put 2 other tennis balls in the water. turned the water on to hot and low amount -- and did the full cycle twice. looks good. I used the same yarn as my hats only one thickness. It will make a nice medium sized purse-bag.


----------



## Helma

Here is my felted hat . It is still not completely dry ( over 36 hours later). Since I had 2 balls of wool ,( one blue , 1 off white,) in my stash , I thought I'd use those .The blue ran a bit , but evenly, turning it a bluish grey .Looks OK.


----------



## gin-red

Helma said:


> Here is my felted hat . It is still not completely dry ( over 36 hours later). Since I had 2 balls of wool ,( one blue , 1 off white,) in my stash , I thought I'd use those .The blue ran a bit , but evenly, turning it a bluish grey .Looks OK.


That is very cute! Great job!


----------



## Naneast

Your bag is beautiful, Shirley! Love it.


----------



## Judy P

My Tote
I used Stitch Nation - Full P Sheep: Thyme, Passion Fruit, Honeycomb, and Little Lamb Wool. I made the pattern: Teeny Tiny Tote. I cast on 48 stitches instead of 24. I knitted until the bag measured 14 instead of 7. I knitted a 6 stitch I cord for the handle. I crocheted 2 rows of single crochet around the top to make it a bit smaller.

I forgot to take a picture of it before felting.

Here is a picture after felting. Colors are not true, but they are close.

Thanks gin-red and Designer1234 for your time and effort in doing this workshop.

Judy P


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Designer1234 said:


> *YOU ARE NOW IN THE WORKSHOP*. please read the instructions at the top of this page. sign in "I'm in' so that I can add you to the count- I will then delete your post .


I'd like to do this workshop too. Not quite sure how to 'sign in'


----------



## Rachel Haggie

gin-red said:


> *Hi everyone-and welcome to our felting class*.
> 
> The suggestions for the eye glass case and or cell phone case can be found on Ravelry. One pattern is "*Felted Eyeglasses/Sunglasses Case" by Darlene R. Joyce*.
> 
> *http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-eyeglass-case*
> 
> The other is "*Teeny-Tiny Felted Tote" by Sarah Reilly*
> 
> *http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teeny-tiny-felted-tote*
> 
> . Both are knitted in the round. I prefer circular needles but you surely may use what works best for you.
> 
> _The tiny Tote calls for Noro Kureyon yarn but worsted weight will work_.
> 
> It is also fine to use needles larger than the patterns suggest but not smaller, larger is better. Happy Knitting everyone!


Hi gin red. I am keen to do the felted hat. I understand that I must use pure wool as that felts best. So do I just go ahead and knit a beanie then you'll post the felting instructions. Does the hat need to be loose on my head to allow for shrinkage?
Thanks Rachel


----------



## jmai5421

My hats


----------



## Naneast

Judy, your hats are beautifully done! Great job....


----------



## donna47304

What a wonderful variety! Nicely shaped and great colors.


----------



## gin-red

Rachel Haggie said:


> Hi gin red. I am keen to do the felted hat. I understand that I must use pure wool as that felts best. So do I just go ahead and knit a beanie then you'll post the felting instructions. Does the hat need to be loose on my head to allow for shrinkage?
> Thanks Rachel


My hat pattern is posted at the beginning of the work shop and directions for felting are there, also. Welcome aboard and good luck.


----------



## gin-red

jmai5421 said:


> My hats


Wow! you are prolific! Well done. Another smile on my face!


----------



## gin-red

Also, Ribbon, Broaches, Novelty yarn, feathers!


----------



## Sorlenna

Wow...I found out one really needs fortitude to hand felt. :shock: I went through the process twice but I think it needs another round, so I'll do that before posting a picture of the second hat. I used Knit Picks Chroma for this one, and it is felting nicely but is still too big. For future reference, I think any more I make will start with fewer stitches so it starts out a bit smaller.


----------



## Supreya

Ok felting done. I discovered that the wool I was using was 'extra twist' Note for the future - it will felt, but takes much more work to get a result. I am going to re felt the hat as it is still way too big. I may try going to the laundromat for the next effort, as doing it by hand is really hard work.

Thank you all. I have had fun with this and really enjoyed reading and seeing pics of all your items.Thanks also to the teachers and co-ordinators, I have learned heaps. What an amazing experience.
Would love to do more felting....Did I hear a whisper about felred slippers?


----------



## Earl Girl

What great teachers we have here, as well as many talented fiber artists. I love everything that has been pictured here. Having said that I'm afraid I'm going to come across as a "negative Nance". It is my own fault, I know. I thought I'd go ahead and show and tell, even though I wasn't satisfied with my results. Maybe others will learn from my mistakes.

First of all, I didn't go out and buy my yarn. I've had cones of pure wool in my house for years so I decided to use my own stash. I will say that I have felted with this yarn before (as you will see later in this message), so I knew it would felt. I think it also would've felted much better if I hadn't used double strands. The yarn is no longer available, as I've contacted the company, but is a Caron yarn, 4 / 8, worsted.

I also feel that my washing machine was a hindrance to the success of this project. It is a top-loader, commercial sized, heavy duty machine. I expected to be able to use the 14 minute (hot) wash cycle. Unfortunately, the machine would not run that cycle unless it was full to the brim. Realizing that, I had to put the amount of hot water I wanted in the machine using a hose hooked up to the wash tub next to the machine. Knowing that I needed less water for the proper agitation, I had to resort to using the 2 minute wash cycle. I used a pair of my husbands rugged jeans as an aid to the agitation. The first 2 minute wash cycle showed me that the yarn would felt, but after 25 more 2 minute wash cycles, I was not eliminating the stitch definition very much and I was seeing very little shrinkage - especially with the hat. I had exchanged hot water several times by now also. I decided to put a pair of old sneakers in for added agitation. I then proceeded to do 15 more 2 minute wash cycles before I gave up. BTW, my water was so hot, my glasses would steam up when I opened the washer lid. So I don't think that was the problem. 

So, here are my before and after photos. As you can see, there isn't much shrinkage. I am also including one of my previous felting projects that used the same brand yarn (single strand) in a different color. This used only 10 - 2 minute wash cycles and left no stitch definition to the finished product.

Sorry to be so long-winded...just thought maybe this might help others who have had problems. I would love to hear the expert's opinions on what they think. Thanks so much, Nance

PS - I think I will turn the hat upside down, put some holes in it for an I-cord drawstring and use it as a bag. So all is not lost!


----------



## gin-red

I am truly sorry that this was not successful for you. From the photo of the felted hat, it looks like what happens with super wash wool. After all your hard work, you should have had no stitch definition at all. Aaiin, I am sorry -I know it is disappointing. 
Ginny


----------



## Earl Girl

gin-red said:


> I am truly sorry that this was not successful for you. From the photo of the felted hat, it looks like what happens with super wash wool. After all your hard work, you should have had no stitch definition at all. Aaiin, I am sorry -I know it is disappointing.
> Ginny


It's quite alright, Ginny. I count it as a lesson learned. Although I gave up on the felting, it is not a total loss. You are a great teacher and I intend to try again with different yarn. It will be a while before I am able to do so, but when it turns out, I will let you know. Thanks, Ginny, for all you do to help us!


----------



## jangmb

This is my felted bag, which I felted by hand. After seeing my hat felted I think it could be felted further. The handle is not attached yet.


----------



## jangmb

Thanks ever so much Gin-red for teaching this class - it was a great project. My DH does not think it looks like "me" but I really do like this hat! Anyway this is it - unfelted and felted. I do have a front loader and realized that it has a "sanitize" feature with extra hot water. The first time I felted the hat it was a tad too big - so I did it again and am happy with it. I will leave my bag the way it is and not refelt that. 

Thank you too, Designer1234, for all your hard work on finding these wonderful classes. They are just all too great to pass up. There are some that I need to finish off and post yet. Your first hat is my favorite on you.


----------



## gin-red

Very, very nice-love red hats! and purple ones, too! Great job!


----------



## gin-red

Ditto to all Shirley said. This has been a blast for me as I was a bit anxious about the class in the beginning-I so wanted to do a good job so all of you would be successful. I am so enjoying seeing the fruits of your labor-each one brings a smile! A special thanks to Shirley-she is the mastermind that makes it work! And to chickkie for standing in for me. BTW-I hope you do the felted slippers. I will sign up!


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop will close on Tuesday June l0th*.

*I would like to personally thank Ginny as well as Chickkie for the great job they did with this felting workshop* . _ I am hooked and will enjoy wearing my hats during the cold Calgary winters_.

The workshop will be closed and 'locked' meaning that there can be no posts.  However, it will be available with all our other closed workshops for use by KP Members in the future. We ask that they remain on KP, and not used on other sites. Thanks to all the students who have joined us for this wonderful workshop.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just wanted to say a BIG thank you to Gin Red and to Designer for this and other workshops. I'm quite late starting; had to finish up some other WIPS.
Just finished the eye glasses case. Didn't take a pre felting pic but here it is felted. Will begin the tote or a bag and then the hat. Really pleased. The directions and tips are so clear Gin Red and love the patterns. Designer thank you for starting these workshops and keeping them posted afterwards for those of us joining.


----------



## Designer1234

I decided to crochet one of my newsboy caps. I have it nearly finished just have to add the brim. I calculated by increasing the size of one of my finished crochet caps by l/3 - single strand chunky wool. 

It will be interesting to see how it turns out. It is the size I am concerned about - it is huge but so were the other hats before felting so I will post a picture if it turns out (or even if it doesn;t) I have kept track of my sizes, hook sizes which changed as I got down to the brim, etc. should be interesting.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I decoded to crochet one of my newsboy caps. I have it nearly finished just have to add the brim. I calculated by increasing the size of one of my finished crochet caps by l/3 - single strand chunky wool.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it turns out. It is the size I am concerned about - it is huge but so were the other hats before felting so I will post a picture if it turns out (or even if it doesn;t) I have kept track of my sizes, hook sizes which changed as I got down to the brim, etc. should be interesting.


Neat, anxious to see it after it is felted. I am doing slippers. If they turn out I am going to make them for Christmas for my sisters.(I just replaced a pair of the non-felted slippers for one sister and myself). I think they will like the wool felted ones with our winters. I will probably do a hat for each of them, also. My red hat just walked away with my daughter. I must admit it really looked nice on her. Oh to have a thick head of curly hair like hers. I was going to give it to her anyway but decided to let her pick from the ones I had done.


----------



## gin-red

It is very gratifying to see you KP's take this class and run with it! Again, I say thank you for a wonderful teaching experience.


----------



## gin-red

Designer1234 said:


> I will close this workshop tomorrow morning. Thanks again, gin-red!!


Thank YOU very much, BTW, is theres going to be a felted slipper class?

I think so we are just discussing dates -- I will announce it in the Workshop happenings. It looks like Sept. 11 or 12 with chickkie.

I will confirm a little closer. should be fun - it will be part of the Christmas series. great Christmas gifts.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*. HOWEVER YOU ARE WELCOME TO READ ALL THE INFORMATION. THE CLOSED WORKSHOPS ARE AVAILABLE PERMANENTLY TO ALL KP MEMBERS IN THE FUTURE.

\PLEASE DO NOT GIVE THIS WORKSHOP OR PATTERN AWAY OUTSIDE OF KNITTING PARADISE.

THANKYOU, Designer1234,prismaticr and nrc1940


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

